
Extracting Audio from Pictures (2012) - thegeomaster
https://mediapreservation.wordpress.com/2012/06/20/extracting-audio-from-pictures/
======
Rebelgecko
Really interesting article. Unfortunately it looks like media preservation
only goes so far: I'm getting 404s for all of the embedded audio files.

~~~
Robotbeat
Yeah, .edu bitrot is the worst.

~~~
8bitsrule
After .gov !

------
DanBC
There are some interesting comments in these old threads:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9596410](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9596410)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5500473](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5500473)

------
dwringer
I like the suggestion from 1890 to use cotton in the ears as a low pass filter
to increase fidelity.

------
skookumchuck
While the author used software to retrieve the sound, I bet it could be done
with photochemical methods onto a copper disk, similar to how circuit boards
are etched.

Or how soundtracks are photographed onto movie film.

~~~
ada1981
I never thought about this until your comment. Fascinating!

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sound-on-
film](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sound-on-film)

I'm blown away by the complexity of sound that can be conveyed in what seems a
simple manner.

~~~
jacquesm
That's because in essence even the most complex sounds change just one
environmental variable: local air pressure.

~~~
ada1981
I'm falling in love with sound all over again. Yes, that is obvious now that
you say it, but I never realized it before. Thanks!

------
tjwds
Excellent work and a great example of how sometimes the best presentation of
archival assets is remediation.

